# children quotes



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Nov 8, 2006)

enjoy!



   Children really brighten up a household - they never turn the lights off. 


   Experts say you should never hit your children in anger. When is a good time? When you're feeling festive? 


   I've got seven kids, the three words you hear most around my house are: "Hello, goodbye, and I'm pregnant. 


   To be a successful father there's one absolute rule: when you have a kid, don't look at it for the first two years. 


   Kids. They're not easy. But there has to be some penalty for 
sex. 


   When children are doing nothing, they are doing mischief. 


   The trouble with children is that they're not returnable. 


   There are only two things a child will share willingly -- communicable diseases and his mother's age. 


   I love children, especially when they cry, for then someone takes them away. 


   We spend the first twelve months of our children's lives teaching them to walk and talk and the next twelve telling them to sit down and shut up.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

Mostly true, I find.


----------

